# River Finds From Illinois



## Tracym8001 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone thanks for the add.  I was trying to do some research on a couple of old bottles we have found recently and I found your forum.  We spend most weekends on the river canoeing, searching for artifacts and anything else that strikes our fancy.  The first find was an A. Davis bottle buried in the sand.  It is an light aqua color and still had the old stopper inside.  It is embossed " A. Davis Bottlling Works, Peoria, ILL " " This bottle is loaned never sold" We spoke to a local bottle guy and he gave us some helpful information on it.  He believed it dated to around 1890 and contained soda.  
This last weekend we found another cobalt blue bottle that looks newer but still interesting. I cant believe it was not broken and still even has the lid on it.  Honestly I love blue glass so much I would have brought it home even if it was broken.  it is hard to tell as the lid it extremely corroded but it looks like a screw top.   The bottle is almost 7" tall it is embossed with "Wm R Warner & co New York-St. Louis.  From what I can find online it seems to have been some sort of pharmaceutical bottle.  I would like to try and clean up the lid of this one but don't want to mess it up and suggestions

Any info you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance
Tracy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2017)

Your info is correct. The first bottle is a Hutchinson, likely holding pop. Always a great find when so nicely embossed. 

The second bottle may be 1910s or 1920s. The lid will deteriorate and crumble if you apply much pressure to it and cannot be saved. If you crack it off, it may leave rust residue on the screw-top.

What is most interesting to me is that, from your pic, the first bottle appears to say This Bottle Not Loaned and Never Sold? Usually it's just This Bottle Not to Be Sold. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2017)

That Davis is a Hutchinson bottle, Hutch for short, Named Hutchinson because the stopper used to seal the top of the bottle was invented by a guy named Hutchinson. These type of bottles date from 1879 & started to fade away after 1910. Heres a link to similar bottles on Hutchbook.com. Nice bottle, I love Hutch's. Congrats. LEON.

http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## Tracym8001 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the help much appreciated


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 3, 2017)

Great hutch!


----------

